# Rooting your A100 (no pc needed)



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

*Mods please give us our own section*​
THIS IS HOW I ROOTED MY A100. I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR YOURS, THIS MAY RESULT IN VERY BAD THINGS TO YOU, YOUR ICONIA, YOUR DATA, YOUR FRIENDS, FAMILY, AND LOVED ONES. USE THIS ENTIRELY AT YOUR OWN RISK!

This whole process can be done from the tablet!

There are a bunch of guides out there to root the Acer A100. This is a condensed version of one that I found, for more experienced rooters that have experience using terminal and commands. For the more in depth version go here: http://dcarico.com/articles/android-apps/1016-acer-iconia-a100-root-instructions.html He has done a great walk-through with screenshots

*DOWNLOADS*
1: Market: Download a file manager, I prefer Astro but any will work
2: Market: Download a terminal emulator
3: Next you'll need SU binary, download: http://downloads.androidsu.com/superuser/su-bin-3.0.3-efgh-signed.zip
Extract the su binary zip to the root of the sdcard

Open your file manager and place the su binary on the root of the sd card: "/mnt/sdcard"
Make sure it is in the correct location, if you have a micro sd inserted there will also be "/mnt/sd_card" you *DO NOT* want it there.

*Open the Terminal emulator and copy and paste the following commands one by one: *
1: /system/bin/cmdclient ec_micswitch '`mount -o remount,rw /system`'
2: /system/bin/cmdclient ec_micswitch '`cat /mnt/sdcard/su >/system/xbin/su`'
3: /system/bin/cmdclient ec_micswitch '`chmod 6755 /system/xbin/su`'

You should now have root!
Next go back to the market and install "busybox", "Superuser" and "Titanium backup
Open superuser and make sure it tells you that you have root, open busybox, titanium backup

Other working root apps:
quickboot
screenshot ER
adfree
root explorer


----------



## Stetsonaw (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks, worked like a champ!


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

OoooOOOOooo maybe some epic blue in the future?? I've gotta a500....sounds like something that must be done









Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------

